# Network remote for Mini?



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

I read in the Mini specs that you cannot use the TiVo app to change channels on the Mini.

I'll describe my situation and hopefully someone will have a solution.

Currently, I have a TV in the master bedroom hooked up to a Premiere unit. The HDMI cable comes out of the back of the Premiere and goes into a 1x2 HDMI amplifier splitter. Two HDMI cables come out of the splitter, one to the master bedroom TV and the other goes up through the wall, into the attic, and down into the master bath, where it connects to another TV.










We use the TiVo app on an old iPod Touch kept in the master bathroom to change channels on the Premiere. There is no line-of-sight from the master bathroom to the Premiere in the master bedroom.

I am considering replacing the Premiere unit in the bedroom with a Mini. (I have a Premiere XL4 in the family room, which I am considering upgrading to the Roamio Pro)

How can (should) I change the channel on the possible future master bedroom Mini from the master bathroom?


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

A big flat screen TV in the master bathroom above the tub? Is TV THAT important? That also might be one of the FUNNIEST damn things I have seen in a WHILE. Classic!!!


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

nice bathroom


----------



## PoobBubes (Jun 30, 2010)

skaggs said:


> I read in the Mini specs that you cannot use the TiVo app to change channels on the Mini.


Are you sure that you can't use the app? 
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2657


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

PoobBubes said:


> Are you sure that you can't use the app?


I was going by what I read here:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2474/related/1


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Networks remotes work fine with the Mini. I think the last version of iOS app got an update that prevented TiVo Minis from being selected such that you couldn't use virtual remote via iOS but the latest iOS version now recognizes Minis again.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

Confirmed. iOS app now supports the TiVo Mini once again.


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 8, 2004)

So, I can confirm that I CAN control my mini with my iOS based remote, but I've got some custom scripts using the tcp port 31339 telnet protocol that has been well documented and reliable for years to control Tivos over the network, and I can't use those to change the channels on the Mini.. Does anyone have any documentation on the protocol used by the mini remote to change channels?

For example, I used to be able to telnet to any TiVo on port 31339 and it would tell me what channel it's on, and then I could type "SETCH 2" to change it to channel 2..

Now, although the interface still works, I get "Invalid_Channel" errors no matter what I type. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I know other commands work via telnet on a Mini. Maybe it has to already be on live TV to change the channel? What if you try the command LIVETV and then SETCH 2?


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

SETCH has been broken for awhile even on the Premiere 4XL. 

You need to use:

IRCODE LIVETV
IRCODE NUM0
IRCODE NUM0
IRCODE NUM0
IRCODE NUM2

Here's some python code: 

#!/usr/bin/env python

import socket
import time

ip = "172.29.1.80"
port = 31339
channel = '0051'

#print("Connecting to %s:%s") % (ip,port)
s = socket.socket()
s.connect((ip, port))

time.sleep(2) 
s.sendall("IRCODE LIVETV\r")
time.sleep(2)


for digit in channel:
s.sendall("IRCODE NUM%s\r" % digit)
time.sleep(1)


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

BTW, would the new mini with RF remote be the way to address this problem now?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice bathroom! Shouldn't the TV be like 2 feet lower though?

My app works fine for controlling a Mini. I kid you not, mine has to run through Wifi to PowerLine to MoCA, although TCP/IP doesn't really care what kind of wire or signal it's running on.



DrewTivo said:


> BTW, would the new mini with RF remote be the way to address this problem now?


I'm guessing the OP has a waterproof case on the iPod Touch, hence the reason for wanting to use it?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi, I am able to Telnet into port 31339 to control my Roamio Pro, but when I try to connect to the Mini, it just sits there and does nothing. I want to defeat this stupid 4 hour inactivity BS that they refuse to change. Any suggestions before I call useless tech support? * THANKS.*

*UPDATE:* I WORKED IT OUT. SEE IT HERE IF INTERESTED:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10614808#post10614808


----------

